# Redirect from root homepage



## Bokonon (21 Jul 2009)

The built-in web browser on my mobile phone doesn't handle the meta tag re-direct to /forums/ from the root cyclechat homepage (www.cyclechat.co.uk/index.html??,) so leaves me with a blank page. Can a link to forums be put on the root homepage to save me typing in the full address in future  and to benefit others who experience the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## Shaun (21 Jul 2009)

Done - thanks for the heads-up ... 

I've used a _relative_ link so it works for both the CycleChat and Cycle-Cafe domains.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bokonon (22 Jul 2009)

Excellent. That'll save me 7 keypresses next time I'm looking at cyclechat on the train!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (22 Jul 2009)

It's entirely your own fault for using such new fangled technology!!


----------



## beanzontoast (23 Jul 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> It's entirely your own fault for using such new fangled technology!!



I'm waiting until they've got all the bugs ironed out with mobile internet before I buy into it. Until then, I'm sticking with an Etch-A-Sketch...


----------



## thomas (26 Jul 2009)

What about a 301 redirect? That happens server side so everything would forward properly.


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (26 Jul 2009)

Why didn't you just bookmark the /forums/ url?


----------

